# Dallas to Atlanta--Road Trip



## Rose Pink (Jun 9, 2006)

Are there any "must sees" on the road from Dallas to Atlanta? Which road you ask? I don't know. Probably the shortest route. I am not familiar with the area at all. Been told it is about a 13 hour drive each way. Not interested in shopping malls or outlet malls. Like gardens and interesting architecture. Am still searching for the perfect peach cobbler. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jun 9, 2006)

When you pick your route check out www.roadfood.com 

I just found it when I looked up Lane Packing Company where we happened upon what we thought was the perfect peach cobbler on our way to HHI.


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2006)

The National Military Park at Vicksburg, Mississippi is about the only thing that is right on the way unless you want to tour the Talladega NASCAR track which is just east of Birmingham, Alabama.  There are casinos in Shreveport, LA and at Vicksburg, MS.  I-20 runs the entire way and it would be about 750 miles.  All you have to do is put cruise control on and aim.


----------



## Steve (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Rose,

Birmingham has a very nice botanical garden, including a beautiful Japanese Garden.  Their website is:  www.bbgardens.org 

Steve


----------



## nicklinneh (Jun 9, 2006)

if you're interested in archeology, the circles and mounds at Poverty Point (n. of Delhi, LA) are as old as the pyramids. then there's Moundville, AL (s. of Tuscaloosa). good luck, ken


----------

